
Show HN: Wrighte - Write freely - axg
https://wrighte.org/
======
alfredxing
axg and I collaborated on this project for a hackathon. It's written in Go and
HTML/CSS/JS; the source is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/wrighte](https://github.com/wrighte)

